# Kontrollore leben gefährlich!



## JoHo (18. Oktober 2007)

...was da so in oberösterreich abgeht. da werden fast täglich kontrollore von schwarzfischer verdroschen und "getauft". war mir echt nicht bewußt, wie rabiat es da zugeht.

mit dieser info, werd ich das nächste mal freundlicher sein 

http://www.nachrichten.at/regional/604002

grüße
jochen


----------



## Yoshi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Wieso, biste etwa Kontrolleur dort?.....oder etwa Schwarzfischer?


----------



## cafabu (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Moin,
is aber wohl nicht nur in Österreich so. Vor einiger Zeit war ein Artikel im Blinker, dass ein staatlicher Fischereiaufseher (Elbe zwischen Geestacht und Hamburg) für seine Kontrollen einen Waffenschein beantragt hat. Er selber soll schon mal bei einer Kontrolle in den Lauf einer Pistole geschaut haben. Es sollen sogar Kontrolleure nur noch mit Hundebegleitung auf Kontrolle gehen. 

Ich selbst habe beim Stintangeln an der Elbe eine Überprüfung mit Begleitung eines vollen Polizeibus (Bully) mit 7 Mann erlebt. Meine Nachfrage beim dem durchführenden Fischereiaufseher ergab das Zitat: Während der Stintzeit sind alleinige Kontrolle Lebensgefährlich. 
Inzwischen ist allerdings auch das Stintangeln an bestimmten Stellen auch schon gefährlich. Es gibt da "ethnische Minderheiten" die Dich mit körperlicher Gewaltandrohung vertreiben.
Gruß Carsten
PS.: Ich gehe da nicht mehr Stintangeln


----------



## rob (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

ich dachte das gäbe es bei uns nicht....naiv.
lg rob


----------



## HOX (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



cafabu schrieb:


> Es gibt da "ethnische Minderheiten" die Dich mit körperlicher Gewaltandrohung vertreiben.


 
Pssssscccchhht!!!!!

Hier im Forum gibt es neben der Riege der "Oberlehrer" auch eine "Menschenrechtsdelegation", die dich aufgrund solcher Aussagen in die gleiche Schublade wie Eva Herrman und andere "Rechte Größen" unserer Zeit stecken....

Lg und TL


----------



## slowhand (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



HOX schrieb:


> Pssssscccchhht!!!!!
> 
> Hier im Forum gibt es neben der Riege der "Oberlehrer" auch eine "Menschenrechtsdelegation", die dich aufgrund solcher Aussagen in die gleiche Schublade wie Eva Herrman und andere "Rechte Größen" unserer Zeit stecken....
> 
> Lg und TL



|muahah:sehr gut...

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn man für so einen verhaltenen Kommentar schon in die Rechte Ecke gehört, dann stelle ich mich da gleich freiwillig hin. So! 
Obwohl ich nach meiner Auffassung da wirklich nicht reingehöre und auch nicht reinpasse...
Wie dem auch sei, das könnte wieder eine lustige Diskussion geben!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

*Unmöglich, eine solche Diskussion, und das ganze auch noch zu politisieren.....*

Vor einigen Jahren "durfte" in keiner Zeitung stehen, dass der Täter aus Kasachstan stammte oder Türke war - das hat sich aber geändert, und der interessierte Leser erfährt wieder, welcher Nationalität der Schläger oder Einbrecher angehört - was soll daran so abstoßend sein! Das sind dann die Fakten!

Ich bin auch von der Stadtverwaltung bestellter Fischereiaufseher, mache das bald 20 Jahre und hatte auch mit unseren ausländischen Angelkollegen und auch mit Schwarzanglern noch keine Probleme; wenn angeblich der Ausweis nicht mitgeführt wird, kommt nach Anruf sofort unsere Polizei - Fischwilderei ist schließlich eine Straftat!

*Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser*
nach Lenin etwa 1917
*Karauschenjäger**
.....................................................*

.


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Wie war das doch gleich mit dem Notwehrparagrafen? #4 Gibts den denn nicht auch in Österreich??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

warum nur in Ösiland ?
na woher habe ich wohl meine Zahnbrücke ?
Ein Kumpel hatte 2 Schwarzfischer erwischt,als man ihn von einer Brücke werfen wollte hatte er sich gewehrt (Kampfsporterfahren),und da sie ihn nicht kriegen konnten (Umzug),haben sie halt mich nach einer 80 Stundenwoche aufgelauert.
Das Verfahren wurde natürlich eingestellt (2003), dieses jahr war es für die Täter endlich so weit , das sie für diverse Taten 4 Jahre auf Staatskosten leben.


----------



## JoHo (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

...also ich find das einfach nur schräg. bin definitiv kein typ der wegläuft, wenns mal drauf ankommt (bis jetzt gottseidank noch nie), aber als bisher nicht in schlägerein verwickelter mensch, ist es für mich echt schwer vorstellbar, wie man einen kontrollor verhauen kann. irgendwie irrwitzig, wenn man sich den schwarzfischer vorstellt, wie er dann nach der schlägeraktion mit käscher, angelkoffer und drei ruten in der hand im sprint das weite sucht  

legal ist es definitiv entspannender... |supergri


----------



## freibadwirt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Hallo
es gibt aber auch Kontrollore die an Aroganz |kopfkratund Selbstherlichkeit |evil:aum zu überbieten sind . Und wenn die dann mal eine Taufe erhalten find ich das nur gerecht .#6
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Heyck (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> es gibt aber auch Kontrollore die an Aroganz |kopfkratund Selbstherlichkeit |evil:aum zu überbieten sind . Und wenn die dann mal eine Taufe erhalten find ich das nur gerecht .#6
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:




Ich bin selber auch Kontrollore und diese Aussage ist doch echt der Hammer!!:v
Wenn du in der Stadt einen triffst der dich Komisch ansieht bekommt der dann auch was auf die Nase??


----------



## freibadwirt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



Heyck schrieb:


> Ich bin selber auch Kontrollore und diese Aussage ist doch echt der Hammer!!:v
> Wenn du in der Stadt einen triffst der dich Komisch ansieht bekommt der dann auch was auf die Nase??


 
Ich hab hier nicht von komisch anschauen noch von dir geschrieben#d . Es geht um die Aufseher die Angler 2 oder noch öfters am gleichen Tag kontrolieren oder noch besser sich von  Junganglern  Kescher Lösezangen usw. vorzeigen lassen und um eine Horde Russen (die eh keinen Tagesschein haben) #qwird ein großer Bogen gemacht . Tut mir leid aber solches Verhalten kann und will ich nicht verstehen .#c
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## jaeger (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> und um eine Horde Russen (die eh keinen Tagesschein haben)



alter Vadder. Das nenn ich mal Diskriminierung.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal ganz schnell von dieser Aussage distanzieren.

Überhaupt ist deine Einstellung zu dem Thema eher fragwürdig. |uhoh:


----------



## snofla (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nicht von komisch anschauen noch von dir geschrieben#d . Es geht um die Aufseher die Angler 2 oder noch öfters am gleichen Tag kontrolieren oder noch besser sich von  Junganglern  Kescher Lösezangen usw. vorzeigen lassen und um eine Horde Russen (die eh keinen Tagesschein haben) #qwird ein großer Bogen gemacht . Tut mir leid aber solches Verhalten kann und will ich nicht verstehen .#c
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h




warum unternimmst du denn dann nichts ;+ gib doch die info mal weiter an die polizei oder an den vorstand

wenn sich alle so wie du verhalten würden und die fresse nicht loskriegen wird auch garantiert nix besser,es geht nur miteinander und nicht gegeneinander............#h


----------



## richard (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Darf ich manche AB-Mitglieder daran erinnern, dass sie sich im „österreichischen und schweizerischen“ Eck befinden und somit auf einen durchwegs galanteren Korrespondenzstil verweisen. Sollte man sich an - aus vornehmliche „deutschen“ threads bekannten - Schattenfechtereien erfreuen wollen, so würde man sicherlich geeignetere Plätze finden, als es dieser hier ist. Danke. 

Richard


----------



## freibadwirt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



snofla schrieb:


> warum unternimmst du denn dann nichts ;+ gib doch die info mal weiter an die polizei oder an den vorstand
> 
> wenn sich alle so wie du verhalten würden und die fresse nicht loskriegen wird auch garantiert nix besser,es geht nur miteinander und nicht gegeneinander............#h


 
obst glaubst oder nicht
hab die Polizei schon öfter wie ein mal angerufen aber die haben von denen genau so viel angst wie die Kontrollore oder haben keinen Bock wegen ein paar Zander sich aus ihrem Auto zu bewegen .#c


----------



## freibadwirt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



jaeger schrieb:


> alter Vadder. Das nenn ich mal Diskriminierung.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal ganz schnell von dieser Aussage distanzieren.
> 
> Überhaupt ist deine Einstellung zu dem Thema eher fragwürdig. |uhoh:


 
Nur die Wahrheit geschrieben sorry#c


----------



## Skipper47 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Wahrheiten schreiben ist mittlerweile eine heisse Kiste, heucheln wird belohnt. Schade aber nur so könnten wir manches Problem anpacken und etl. den Schaden begrenzen. Was soll´s ich reg mich nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Yoshi (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nicht von komisch anschauen noch von dir geschrieben#d . Es geht um die Aufseher die Angler 2 oder noch öfters am gleichen Tag kontrolieren oder noch besser sich von  Junganglern  Kescher Lösezangen usw. vorzeigen lassen und um eine Horde Russen (die eh keinen Tagesschein haben) #qwird ein großer Bogen gemacht . Tut mir leid aber solches Verhalten kann und will ich nicht verstehen .#c
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h



Ähm, da muss ich dich korrigieren, die "Russen" haben mit Sicherheit alle mitlerweile einen Tagesschein, nur sich an die damit verbundenen Bestimmungen zu halten, damit haben sie noch leichte "Probleme"....:q(nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen). Daher ist in manchen Teilen Deutschlands leider schon soweit, dass andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden mussten (zumindest inoffiziell). Aber wie sagt doch ein Sprecher von Greenpeace mal so schön: "unter Wasser hört der Tierschutz auf"...


----------



## Heyck (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

*freibadwirt wenn du einige schwarze Schafe getroffen hast dann tut es mir leid!
ich bin keiner von denen die 2 oder 3 mal kommen! und dann ist da immer noch das: wie man in wald rein ruft so kommt es wieder raus!!! wenn die leute nett sind dann bin ich es auch! und deine aussage mit den russen stimt so auch nicht wirklich ich habe noch keinen getroffen der keinen schein hatte!! 

MfG
*


----------



## Hamburgo (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Ich kann ja nur vom Großraum Hamburg mitreden und hier auch nur von den Kontrollen an den öffendlichen Gewässern und vom Bundesfischereischein. Gerade im gesammten Hafengebiet wird hier seit Monaten extrem kontroliert (#6) Die Gründe kann jeder in der Angelpresse nachlesen. Hier werden die Kontrollen ausschließlich von der Wasserschutzpolizei ,der normalen Polizei und dem Zoll durchgeführt und diese Herren auf irgendeine Weise zu bedrohen geht grundsätzlich nach hinten los. Aber darum gehts mir garnicht sondern um die Tatsache das immer mehr gefälschte B. Fischerreischeine im Umlauf sind und Tatsache 2 ist das sehr viele von diesen Fälschungen sich im Besitz von ausländischen Mitbürgern befinden, das ist Fakt.
Gibt es in anderen Bundesländern eigendlich schon den fälschungssicheren B.Fischereischein als Plastikausweis ????


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



Heyck schrieb:


> *  und deine aussage mit den russen stimt so auch nicht wirklich ich habe noch keinen getroffen der keinen schein hatte!!
> 
> MfG
> *



Glückspilz :m


----------



## Dart (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

*Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was um Himmels Willen sind denn Kontrollore?
Sind das spezielle Loren die nur in bestimmte Schächte einfahren#c
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Saag (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*



snofla schrieb:


> warum unternimmst du denn dann nichts ;+ gib doch die info mal weiter an die polizei oder an den vorstand
> 
> wenn sich alle so wie du verhalten würden und die fresse nicht loskriegen wird auch garantiert nix besser,es geht nur miteinander und nicht gegeneinander............#h


a

na ja ich find seine Aussage nicht mal so fragwürdig!!!
ich hab auch mal mit einem Kontrollore bei uns am Neckar bei Obrigheim geredet und ihn gefragt,wie es doch sein kann das man 3 Jahre nicht einmal kontrolliert wird und dann ausgerechnet am Sonntag Nachmittag er hier mit seinem Fahrrad lang fährt und kontrolliert???....der meinte dann auch zu mir,dass es für sie zu gefährlich sie Abends oder gar Nachts die Kontrollen durchzuführen,da es schon öfters Ärger und auch "Taufen" mit "östlichen Mitbürgern" gegeben haben soll und er auch nicht scharf darauf sei eine Kontrolle zu machen,wo mehr als 3 Angler stehn!!!......da frag mich echt,ob man narrenfreiheit hat sobald man mit mehr als 3 Leuten angeln geht|kopfkrat


----------



## snofla (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kontrollore leben gefährlich!*

hi david

ich hoffe nicht das sich die narrenfreiheit bei euch durchsetzt,wir führen unsere Kontrollen an unseren Gewässern immer zu zweit durch,ganz klar das wir auch schon negative erfahrungen gemacht haben sei es mit östlichen nachbarn oder mit anderen nationalitäten.Auch von uns sind schon zwei mann schwimmen gewesen aber wir sind oder wir haben es zumindest versucht dran zu bleiben damit diese leute nicht machen können was sie wollen.Das dieses nicht ohne polizei geht ist auch jedem klar,denke ich.

ich muss dazu sagen das wir ne kleines dörfchen sind mit 25000 einwohnern,und unsere gewässer nicht so weitläufig sind wie die euren

Im moment ist die lage bei uns sehr entspannt,der Verein findet grossen zulauf an mitgliedern wozu auch östliche wie andere nationalitäten gehören.

Die Schwarzangelei hat stark abgenommen,da auch die vereinskollegen stark mithelfen und bescheid geben wenn ihnen was komisch vorkommt sei es angeln ohne schein mit lebenden köfi angeln usw.....

wie gesagt ist es in unserem verein denke ich bei ca 400 mitgliedern und der Wasserfläche die wir haben überschaubarer als bei euch|wavey:


----------

